# New Snake keeper



## Slash923 (May 30, 2011)

Hey everybody, im a first timer and have just brought home a Baby Corn.
Had him for over 24 hours and hes yet to come out from his hide, havnt even seen him come out for a drink (presuming hes done this at night).
Was just wondering if this is normal, only time ive been in his viv is to change his water. 
sorry for the silly question but im the worrying sort :blush:


----------



## louise83 (May 10, 2011)

:welcome:
This is completely normal,he may take a week or so to settle in, so maybe best just to leave him apart from changing his water and spot cleaning. My corn is a "hider" too, It can be days before I see him (except from a wee head peeping out his hide :lol2 but his viv is usually a bit messy when I get up in the morning so he defo does come out, just not when I want him too :lol2:
Have fun with your new snake!!


----------



## Slash923 (May 30, 2011)

Sounds exactly like my lil guy! everytime i look in there all i see is a flash of a head retreating back in :lol2:


----------



## louise83 (May 10, 2011)

Have you named him yet?
Oh and as for the drinking, i've only witness my corn drinking once and that was after a feed, never saw or cali king drink.
You need to get a pic up :2thumb:


----------



## Slash923 (May 30, 2011)

Well my 2yr old daughter has taken to callin him Georgie snake but dunno how long thatl last  and yeh id love to get a picture up, just need him to come out first :whistling2:


----------



## louise83 (May 10, 2011)

lol yeah that would help :blush:
Goergie is cute, ours are sirius and diego, kids were wanting to call diego kellogs (as in kellogs cornsnake lol) safe to say I put my foot down :lol2:


----------



## Slash923 (May 30, 2011)

omg its not often i literaly Lol at something on the interwebs but Kellogs Cornsnake did it :notworthy:


----------



## dan112 (Oct 14, 2008)

i like the name kellogs has a ring to it :2thumb:
should be getting my own baby corn for my first snake in the next few days lol


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

*congrats*

congrats man you will find it hard to stick with just one !


----------



## louise83 (May 10, 2011)

toolrthebest said:


> congrats man you will find it hard to stick with just one !


 They are strangly addictive eh? tbh it worse being on this forum, every pic I see I think "hmmmm want one of them" :lol2: planning on moving my toddlers toys into his room so I can make room for a viv for a royal or common boa (or maybe both :flrt
dan112, good luck with your corn when you get it


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

completely normle i have never seen any of mine out u never will raily unless u up 24hr watching


----------



## dan112 (Oct 14, 2008)

louise83 said:


> They are strangly addictive eh? tbh it worse being on this forum, every pic I see I think "hmmmm want one of them" :lol2: planning on moving my toddlers toys into his room so I can make room for a viv for a royal or common boa (or maybe both :flrt
> dan112, good luck with your corn when you get it


thanks i agree this forum makes ya want everything :lol2:


----------



## Slash923 (May 30, 2011)

one mroe question i had was should i move him from his spot under the log too see if hes done a no2 under there? i know u gotta spot clean the viv n im worried incase he laid a stinker under there n id never know  bearing in mind hes still in the settling in period...


----------



## louise83 (May 10, 2011)

I would maybe lift the log, but not him. I dont generally lift the hide that mine are under during a spot clean. When was he last fed? b


----------



## Slash923 (May 30, 2011)

he was last fed, last sunday by all accounts ao doubt il have a no2 problem, was for future reference aswell i spose. not sure when to feed him, thinkin maybe wed night/thur morning seeing as i got him yesterday morning. what you think?


----------



## louise83 (May 10, 2011)

I'd give him a week from yesterday, they can turn there noses up at food if they arent settled enough and a weeks the usual time to get him settled, so maybe sunday/monday? I love watching mine feed, especially Sirius (kingsnake) he has some attitude and strike feeds, with Diego I just drop the rat pup in. Have you decided if you are going to feed him in seperate box or his viv?


----------



## Slash923 (May 30, 2011)

was just gonna do it in his viv, guy in the shops been breedin em for years n never had a problem with them  thats serpentinis exotica in dunfermline btw  amazing shop


----------



## louise83 (May 10, 2011)

Need to check that one out, dont suppose you noticed if they had any mexican black kings there? we use strictly exotics in kirkcaldy and dundee, really good and know there stuff


----------



## merfster (May 1, 2011)

*good choice....*

corn snakes are great 1st snakes......ive got 4 now, very adictive :2thumb: 11 eggs waiting 2 be born on 6th june aswell and probably end up keeping some,they are nocternal so do all their moving about at night? do u drop your temps down? yes give him another 5ish days then offer him a pinky then just watch him grow : victory:


----------



## Slash923 (May 30, 2011)

Not that i saw but aparently he has quite a big breeding gig going on out back, had some gorgeous jungle corns for sale and a Gtb that makes your heart melt 
bebo.com - Profile from Serpentus Exotics <SerpentusExotics>

links to an outdated bebo page but phone number n stuff is on there for ya :2thumb:


----------



## louise83 (May 10, 2011)

Aw thanks for that, will give them a call this week and see if they have any, or if they are due any. :2thumb:


----------



## Slash923 (May 30, 2011)

Managed tog et a not very good pic of him last night


----------



## louise83 (May 10, 2011)

:flrt: He is lovely!! :2thumb: I dont even know how to get pictures of mine up lol can turn the lappy on and thats about it lol


----------



## louise83 (May 10, 2011)

figured it out lol


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

*snakebytes tv bhb reptiles*

YouTube - ‪Snake Bytes TV - Top 10 Bad Snake Advice: SnakeBytesTV‬‏

some good vids on here this one is the top 10 bad advice people give its amazin how many ive heard before


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

:mf_dribble: CUTE X


----------



## Shaun563 (Jun 21, 2011)

Well my female corn snake burrows & my little royal python burrows or curls up into a toilet roll tube


----------



## debbie_baby1 (May 16, 2011)

his gorgeous! lil cutey =)

got my first snake 3 weeks ago. baby royal. she doesn't realise she's nocturnal she's up n about all times of the day lol rarely uses her hide she likes to lay on top of the bark I have in there. rarely a time I don't see her or she's not wanting to come out. guess I'm lucky. hope you enjoy your new addition =) 

I've already decided on my next and a wish list so to speak lol


----------

